# Recommended peptides for endurance / triathlons



## TriTeam1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been using GW1516 for about a week now, and have noticed an increase in endurance, particularly with swimming and cycling.  I know AICAR is recommended for use alongside GW1516, but what other suggestions for increasing endurance over the long haul?

Also, how long should I use these compounds before discontinuing use?    I want to coincide cycles as close as possible to race day.

Thanks,
TriTeam1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Dude,
Post up in the welcome section and introduce yourself. then youll get some good feedback.


----------

